# Egr delete software



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Anybody has or knows where or how can I delete my egr?

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

I can think of several reasons why you do not want to do that, on that particular model:

1) I don't care about legalities, so if it actually would help, I'd say go for it. But it won't.
2) Your ECU will immediately throw and error code, because you have a sensor that monitors the exact position of that valve, to double check it is working as ordered by that same ECU, during operation.
3) Initially, NOx gases were produced, in the good ole days, in high compression high combustion temperature engines. The simple bureaucratic fix was to lower combustion temperatures, making those old non-computer operated engines inefficient, by reintroducing burnt gases from the exhaust into the intake stream. Plugging or causing the EGR valve to not open, raised those combustion temperatures back again. It increased mid range power (EGR shuts off near full throttle, even today), fuel economy, and reduction of hydrocarbons. But those engines were initially designed to operate at those high combustion temperatures.
Not so, by the early 2000s. You might burn a hole in the top of your piston.
4) Your model does not have turbochargers, so this doesn't apply to you. Along with higher combustion temperatures comes higher exhaust temperatures. Engines with turbochargers are already operating at the limit of strength of materials. This could only stress them further.
5) You will immediately fail your state mandated smog test. Even CA (known for stupidity in action) is smart enough to look for that error code in (2) above. Plus, they plug into the OBD II port and will get the same real time readings about valve positions as the ECU.
6) BMW will void your warranty, if you should happen to need an engine related fix and they find that modification. But, you are probably already out of warranty anyway, so this is a warning to those thinking about your suggestion.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
My car is 730d E65. Turbochargered! 
So here in Europe are many many diesel tuners that are deleting (Remaping) the EGR/DPF from the software and physically(then no engine light). And no pistons melted or things like that. This happens when the injectors are bad. 
Anyway,my Egr I disabled it by taking out the vacuum pipe.
And there are studies about Egr engines having much more wear than engines without cuz of the carbon particles entering in the oil.
This is just about environment thing. 
All that crappie that was going out of the pipes now they are recirculating it in our engines.


----------

